# The big carrot patch in the sky...



## andreabaylon (Oct 31, 2010)

It's taken me a little over a week to be able to write this. But writing helps make it more real. We lost our beloved Flemish Giant, Thor, to unknown causes last week. He was perfectly fine, acting his usual rambunctious self one evening. The next morning he was laying stiff in his pen. 

This has been EXTREMELY difficult for us to handle. We loved on this bunny sooooo much!!! He wasn't the friendliest of bunnies; I have the battle scars to show it! But Golly gee wiz did I adore him! All I wanted was for him to let me hold and cuddle him and if that meant I had to suffer some bloody bunny bites then so be it!

Thor was only seven months when he passed, far too short a time to have spent with that big ole furball. Despite being a baby still, Thor was a BIG bunbun! He weighed about 16 pounds. It wasn't until I had to hold him in the car on our way to the Humane Society, holding his dead weight, that I really realized just what a big boy he is. He will be sorely missed for a long time to come.















But all is not grim for our mourning family. I didn't want to live a single day without a giant bunny in the house so I started looking around the internet and found a flemish/florida white mix that had been at a shelter for nearly a year. Yesterday we brought Linus home.






He is Thor's polar opposite; all he wants to do is kick it next to me on the couch watching tv! While no rabbit can ever replace our dearly departed Thor, it feels good knowing that we were able to save a bunny from a life spent in a shelter.:biggrin2:


----------



## cheryl (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh i'm so sorry you lost Thor...what an absolute gorgeous boy he was..


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 31, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. Thor certainly looked like he was a character. Binky free!

Linus looks like a big cutie. I'm glad you rescued him


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 31, 2010)

We're so sorry you lost Thor. He was a gorgeous rabbit--looks just like our Petey except he's only 9 pounds. Rest in peace big man, you are missed.


----------



## hartleybun (Oct 31, 2010)

what a bittersweet post! binky free thor:rainbow:

and welcome linus - another handsome bunny!


----------



## jujub793 (Oct 31, 2010)

aww so sorry about Thor :rip:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 31, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, Thor was a handsome bunny. I can relate to what happened with Thor. I had a light gray flemmie doe that was my heart bunny. One day she was fine the next she had passed on.

Linus is a very handsome bun.


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 2, 2010)

I am so sorry. He was very handsome. It is wonderful, though, that his passing inspired you to give another big bunny a loving home. Binky free, Thor.


----------

